# Having trouble uploading pics to my Album



## Michael (Jan 16, 2010)

The upload "seems" to happen. I got a cover shot of my one Album on my profile page but when you open it there are just a series of blank pictures (including the one that shows as the cover image). Also, when I copy an image address into a new tab I get nothing.

¿Por qué?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 17, 2010)

Fixed. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Michael (Jan 17, 2010)

Awesome...thanks!


----------



## Ruby (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks! I can see my pics now too.


----------

